# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Mister in Russian?

## Culturist

Dear natives, 
I would like to know what mister in Russian is? Please post your answer in cyrillic letters and transcripted. 
Thank you.

----------


## Guin

> Dear natives, 
> I would like to know what mister in Russian is? Please post your answer in cyrillic letters and transcripted. 
> Thank you.

 mister - господин (gaspadin)
missis - госпожа (gaspazha)

----------


## Friendy

"Мистер" - when spoken about English-speaking people

----------


## Propp

When you want to adress to someone Russian in Russian in a polite manner, you'd better call him or her with their full name AND patronymic:
- Здравствуйте, Мария Владимировна!
- Давно не видел вас, Иван Фёдорович. 
These are analogues of:
- Good morning, Mrs. Brown!
- I haven't seen you for so long, Mr. Johnson.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Yeah, "господин" sounds weird in direct addressing.

----------


## Оля

> Yeah, "господин" sounds weird in direct addressing.

 Да, в этом даже слышится что-то оскорбительное   ::

----------


## Guin

[quote=Оля] 

> Yeah, "господин" sounds weird in direct addressing.

 Да, в этом даже слышится что-то оскорбительное   :: [/quote:n9g0eu38] 
Смотря в каких обстоятельствах, в деловой официальной обстановке звучит вполне нормально, но в целом - да, есть что-то такое. Но, думаю, со временем этот негативный налёт пропадёт, так как он не более, чем наследие социализма. Например, если 15 лет назад, обращение "господа" резало слух, а "товарищи" было сов. привычным, то сейчас положение диаметрально поменялось. А вот чего бы мне действительно хотелось, так это возвращения обращений "сударь" и "сударыня".

----------


## Оля

> А вот чего бы мне действительно хотелось, так это возвращения обращений "сударь" и "сударыня".

 А еще - "барышня"   ::   ::

----------


## Guin

> А еще - "барышня"

 Красивое слово, но вряд ли приживётся - уж слишком "старорежимное".  ::   Да и тенденция такая в совр. мире, что из девочек все сразу норовят в женщин переквалифицироваться...   ::  То есть в тех же "сударынь" и "госпожей" (понятия не имею, как это слово будет в род.падеже).  А "барышня" - это всё же аналог "miss", "Fr

----------


## Оля

::   ::   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

А мне нравится – “*Женщина*, вас здесь не стояло...”

----------


## Wowik

> "Мистер" - when spoken about English-speaking people

 "Мистер" - sometimes when spoken about people from any foreign (especialy Western ["capitalist(ic)"]) countries. 
"Месье" - sometimes when spoken about French-speaking people. 
"Пан" - sometimes when spoken about about Polish/Czech/Ukranian/Belorussian-speaking people. (Belarussian - now only when speaking about members of opposition)

----------


## Amaranta

> "Пан" - sometimes when spoken about about Polish/Ukranian/Belorussian-speaking people. (Belarussian - now *only when speaking about members of opposition*)

 Interesting...

----------


## Wowik

Checz people also! http://www.rosbalt.ru/2006/05/26/252486.html

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  "Пан" - sometimes when spoken about about Polish/Ukranian/Belorussian-speaking people. (Belarussian - now *only when speaking about members of opposition*)   Interesting...

 Пан Лукашенко - not possible! He's rather Товарищ Лукашенко or neutral
Господин Лукашенко or Президент Лукашенко. 
Belarussian officials like to say that belorussian oppositions is Western and Polish-oriented - so it use Polish equivalent for opposition's leaders/members.
Belorussian opposition itself (as many Ukranian people) use Пан as common replacement for Mister.
So пан Лукашэнка(Лукашенко) posible only in belorussian opposition's (or Ukranian) papers/sites.  
The new word is invented in (official) Belarus for "Mister" now:
"Спадар" - it is modification of old word "Гаспадар (рус. Господарь, укр. Господар)" - "хозяин, господин, правитель", "Master". 
Cпадар Лукашэнка(Лукашенко) 
It sounds not so Polish as Пан, not so capitalistic as Гаспадар, and not so Russian/capitalistic as Господин. 
Many russian politics also use Polish-like title for Ukranian/Belorussian politics to emphasize its Western/Polish ("anti-Russian") orientation. 
Пан Кучма, пан Ющенко.

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Оля] 

> Yeah, "господин" sounds weird in direct addressing.

 Да, в этом даже слышится что-то оскорбительное   :: [/quote:26s9rc8k]
Мне больше оскорбительным "товарищ" может показаться

----------


## Оля

[quote=Wowik] 

> Originally Posted by "Vincent Tailors":22hjxud2  Yeah, "господин" sounds weird in direct addressing.   Да, в этом даже слышится что-то оскорбительное

 Мне больше оскорбительным "товарищ" может показаться[/quote:22hjxud2]
Это еще от тона зависит и от ситуации...

----------


## basurero

Как насчет "Sir". 
Yes Sir!
At once, Sir!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как насчет "Sir".

 Нет у нас такого универсального обращения.   ::  
В армии вроде бы до сих пор в ходу "Так точно, _товарищ_ майор/генерал/etc.".
В обычной жизни достаточно обратиться по имени отчеству. ("Будет сделано, Иван Иваныч"   ::  , можно еще подобострастно улыбнуться.   ::  )

----------


## Wowik

Кстати о Sir. Ну если пишем (переводим) про жизнь англоговорящих, то и "сэр" можем и употребить на места английского Sir.
- Овсянка, сэр!
Если переводить речь военного, то можно просто соответствующим русским воинским оборотом.
Yes, Sir! - Да, сэр! (слуга хозяину) - Так точно (подчинённый старшему по званию).
No, Sir! - Нет, сэр! - Никак нет!
Забавно, что воинские обороты представляют собой избыточное дублирование информации - если одно слово в шуме боя не будет расслышано, то информация всё-равно будет передана. А что будет, если не расслышать первое слово из "No, Sir!"? (Вероятно будет как в анекдоте про носеров)  
Проще всего с обращениями в армии и исправительных учреждениях (тюрьмах и т.п.). 
В армии до сих пор "товарищ майор". Правда в уставе нигде не написано как надо, но "товарищ" фигурирует в примерах. Вероятно считается само собой разумеющимся. 
Ну а к заключённым - "гражданин", и они в ответ "гражданин следователь". Это еще с советских времён. Чтобы не марать светлое пролетарское слово "товарищ".

----------


## JJ

Да... дожили. Господ товарищи защищают...

----------


## Wowik

> Да... дожили. Господ товарищи защищают...

 Это "воинская традиция", однако. Как и старые красные знамёна. 
Хотя знамёна нынче есть более модные и традиции теперь другие и старые знамёна постепенно меняют на знамёна нового образца. Может потом и обращение сменят.

----------

